# Dog Appetite ?



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Ive noticed with the heat high 80's low 90's my 3 yr old choc. lab usually only eats his evening 2 cups. he's on a twice a day feeding schedule. his energy and drive durng goose hunting and around the house are normal any else see this? the food smells normal and i havent made a recent change!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

dogs dont eat much when its hot, I would cut back to once a day (at night) at his age and watch his weight to decide quantity


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks!! will do :beer:


----------

